# Ryobi 825 R 4 cycle grass trimmer click and no turn



## meesterBee (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi All:

Above - owned for abt 3 yrs but with not much use -certainly not heavy use.
Now find - the click and attach bracket - on motor side - which allows one to connect various "click" attachments (many of which I purchased ie. snow thrower, edger, thatch cutting , etc. - no longer has the well defined rectangular shape into which attachment supposed to seat. Is that coupling a replaceable part? All the attachments are of the 'male' variety coupling and they are all fine - . Is this a case of a lady letting me down?

Thnx.
Barry


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, Barry...welcome to TSF!!

I did locate a supplier and schematic:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ry...cle-gas-trimmer-parts-c-7931_15633_29241.html

Go to view "B".

Are you refering to part #33.... hover the curser over the circled number to view.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Barry i think your talking about the upper square drive shaft 
for some reason they are not showing the upper drive shaft .. they show the coupler assemble A #16 
might need to contact them and see if it is a replacement part 866-802-6383

attachments are universal all manufactures make it the same size so a ryobi will work with a echo


----------



## meesterBee (Jun 21, 2010)

Want to thank you guys for kind responses. I stripped trimmer down - getting to removal of shroud around motor which allowed removal of upper boom. Interestingly, the connection to motor is via a male connector to clearly defined square receptacle on motor. The lower portion of flexible shaft - as noted is female and has lost it's definition. Allowing attachments to spin if a breeze is blowing. Seems this flexible shaft cannot be removed from the outer shell - Guess way to go - if I insist is to get part #5 - which is replacement upper boom (housing containing flex shaft). $42.00 plus freight.

Embarrased to say - in course of removing - removables - the trigger and spring became detached from throttle cable - should have made notes how that was put together. I'm persistent - and will sort it out before deciding whether worthwhile to buy the shaft. Thanks again.

Barry


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's odd.... they do list a replacement shaft.... #23


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

I had thought #5 was the outer housing only LOL
that trigger & spring look pretty easy to figure out

Sabl that is the lower flex shaft with the male end on it


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:4-dontkno.......I don't have the unit in front of me....:laugh:
I'm relying on the description given by meesterBee:



> The lower portion of flexible shaft - as noted is female and has lost it's definition


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

the pic confused me at first cause what he described he had i thought the pic was showing a regular weed eater and as i looked i noticed it was the 2 piece unit 

i never noticed he said that


> The lower portion of flexible shaft - as noted is female and has lost it's definition


----------

